# Six Flags Fright Fest Atlanta



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone know the attrsction list for this year's event?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I found the link. http://frightfest.sixflags.com/overgeorgia


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Was there this past Sunday, but aside from the shows, everything seems to begin after 6. We didn't wait around, unfortunately. There was a "kickoff" event of sorts near the new Daredevil ride that featured some zombies moving in the crowd and had the young kids running and crying! Even my 11 year old daughter came running to find me! She thought she was so brave and has been wanting to go to a haunted house (which 6 Flags has for an extra charge) until she saw these characters! I loved it!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I went to a boarding school. In high school, they took us every year. That was when it was an all day thing. They had a game called Fearanoia. You tie a tag to you. You go thru the park and try to avoid getting scared. If you got scared, they took a part of te tag. The other half gave you half price on Halloween. If you don't get scared, they had a drawing for a special prize, and the tag got put in.


----------

